# Burger King light-up goblets



## Alaric Darconville (Dec 7, 2001)

Wow! These things are COOL! They're these fairly heavy glass "goblets" that a clear vinyl thing with two LEDs embedded in it fits on the bottom. 

I really need to install my webcam into XP so I can post some pictures or something. You simply have to see them, though.

The first round of commercials, they never explicitly stated that they lit up, so I never paid attention to them. When I learned they DID light up, I went to BK the next day. Well worth the $1.99 w/ Value Meal purchase!


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 7, 2001)

You can see them at http://www.burgerking.com. They do look pretty neat.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2001)

I wonder if you can change the batteries in these things, or if they're hermetically sealed and "disposable" like Litecubes.


----------



## mikep (Dec 7, 2001)

I'm drinking water from Frodo right now. I got one thinking my kids would like it, but since it is actual glass, that wouldn't be the best idea. 
The batteries are replaceable, the door has a small screw. the instructions say it used 2 AG13 batteries.

I'll have to find a liquid that will diffust the light & make it more impressive.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by mikep:
*
The batteries are replaceable, the door has a small screw. the instructions say it used 2 AG13 batteries.

I'll have to find a liquid that will diffust the light & make it more impressive.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, you could try ice cubes.
Another thing that might diffuse the light is adding a few drops of milk.


----------



## One001 (Dec 10, 2001)

Those goblets ARE cool. Thanks for the heads-up on them Arlaric. I picked up a few. I'm going to get 6 so I can use for dinner parties. Makes your drinks look very mysterious. Don't worry if you are not a Lord of Rings fan because you don't really see the design unless you look. The design serves to diffuse the light quite well though. There are 4 to a set but they are all red and they all look the same from a distance. The base with the 2 red LEDs is removable, and the LEDs are surprisingly super bright. You get a double spot type beam with a center spot and a distinct ring around it. Not much good as a flashlight but maybe for special effects. You can also spin the base like a top on the floor. Suggest you pick some up before they're gone - just for the neat-o factor when you have friends over for drinks.


----------



## One001 (Dec 12, 2001)

I wonder how easy it would be to change the red LEDs on these to different colors so that when serve drinks, the guest can recognize his/her glass by the color of the light. What colors would be just as bright using the same power source? The cover housing the LEDs is just screwed on.


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 12, 2001)

That didn't take long before someone wanted to do a mod on one of these.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 13, 2001)

You can easily take the LED unit apart. I've installed a cyan and a yellow LED and it works fine...

The red leds (2 of 'em) that come with the unit are easily bright enough to use a night time "potty light" - by removing the 3 screws and then puttin it back together and throwing away the clear acrylic bottom piece. Then you have a glass w/o the light that is still usable...

This led unit and two button batteries can't be beat for the money - if only for spare screw-around parts!


----------



## One001 (Dec 13, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by FlashKing:
*
This led unit and two button batteries can't be beat for the money - if only for spare screw-around parts!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It is a great deal, but I've been eating a lot of Burger King hamburgers & breakfasts to get them, because they only sell you one per Value Meal at that price, otherwise you need to pay a couple of bucks more each. I have 6 mugs now. Would blue or green LEDs also work? Where is the best place to get LEDs and what specs should we be looking for? To modify, is it just a simple matter to cut the leads and solder in the new LED?


----------

